# Frail?



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I had a question at the fabric store yesterday about whether or not this particular stuff would "fray". The woman said "do you mean frail?" Um, I described what I meant (the fabric falls apart at the edges if not hemmed) and she went on to explain to me that this stuff indeed would not "frail".

Er, I've never heard frail. Uh...is that the right word?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I've worked at lots of sewing factories and have sewn all my life. I've never heard the word frail used to describe "fray." I have several fabric and sewing books, they all call it "fray" when a fabric comes apart at the edge.

All my fabric books are Singer books. Who knows maybe that is one of the "new speak" words. :shrug:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've never heard of that term. I thought you were talking about the heavy taffeta like fabric that faille (or something like that spelling).

That lady may have her own dictionary.

Angie


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Dritz sells "Fray Check" not Frail Check. In my Upholstery Shop, I have a spray to keep the edges from fraying. 

Althou, the dictionary shows "frail" with (fray) behind it. I have never heard anyone say that before.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Ruby said:


> Who knows maybe that is one of the "new speak" words. :shrug:



Judging by the age of this woman, I doubt it would be anything "new"! 

Ok, just checking my sanity...thanks everyone!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

madness said:


> Ok, just checking my sanity...thanks everyone!


You have sanity! Where'd you find it, I need a quart!

Angie


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Maybe she was "frail" and didnt use her Fray Check!!!!
Alice in Virginia


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I was getting fabric cut in WalMart one day and two clerks were talking to each other. One was telling the other about how pretty her niece could sing, especially when she sang Acapulco. She meant acapella!! LOL


----------

